# Under Armour



## BKells (23 Jun 2005)

I just spent a lot of money on 5 under armour t-shirts (olive green) and 5 pairs of under armour black boxers. I think it's worth it.. a sweat drenched cotton shirt is a big piss off of mine and it was a pain in the ass last summer; ass sweat.. don't even get me started.


----------



## Island Ryhno (23 Jun 2005)

I wear it in the gym and under my hocey equipment, it's flat out the best stuff out there. Very pricy though, jeez you can't get anything for under $50. I just gave my father in law an Under Amour Loose Gear shirt for fathers day and he loves it.  8) Try the turf shirt under you combats!


----------



## Bomber (23 Jun 2005)

Anyone looking for something better and cheaper should look to Polartec T-shirts.  Under Armour is great for sports, but for its cost, it is a lot of name.

http://polartec.com/products/military.php

This is the new in service under garment line for the US Army, and the three shirts I have are amazing.


----------



## Kal (23 Jun 2005)

Speaking of Under Armour...   Has anyone tried out the Cold Gear line from them?   Not that it has much relevance this time of year.....


----------



## Armymedic (23 Jun 2005)

I have, and it works as good as our zip up polypro.

In Afghanistan, I can get the UA gear shirt for $22 US. I got a couple, an they work well in the heat under the armour we wear. It allows for  quick drying and easy movement without the chafing normally assoc with wet undergarments, compression, and movement.


----------



## chk2fung (23 Jun 2005)

Under Armour Cold Gear is fantastic.   I was running in early March when it was just slightly above 0 degrees wearing just the mock turtle neck and the leggings.   It kept me perfectly comfortable.   My body was not cold at the beginning of the run and I did not overheat at the end.   Not only does the under armour keep your body tempertature regulated but it also feels extremely comfortable.   The mock turtle neck and the leggings are fitted but they did not restrict any of my movement.   The only thing is if you intend on wearing it when the mercury drops the mock turtle neck will not cover your neck and that might be a problem for some.


----------



## PhilB (24 Jun 2005)

ive heard that the americans are running into problems wearing underarmour for long periods of time in iraq. Because it pulls all of the sweat away from your body i guess it starts to really stink


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (24 Jun 2005)

Well this person is in A Stan

Armymedic
"I have, and it works as good as our zip up polypro.

In Afghanistan, I can get the UA gear shirt for $22 US. I got a couple, an they work well in the heat under the armour we wear. It allows for  quick drying and easy movement without the chafing normally assoc with wet undergarments, compression, and movement."


----------



## Kat Stevens (24 Jun 2005)

PhilB said:
			
		

> ive heard that the americans are running into problems wearing underarmour for long periods of time in iraq. Because it pulls all of the sweat away from your body i guess it starts to really stink



Well, I guess your choice is either be comfortable and stinky,  or be downright miserable and STILL stinky.....

Kat


----------



## scm77 (24 Jun 2005)

PhilB said:
			
		

> ive heard that the americans are running into problems wearing underarmour for long periods of time in iraq. Because it pulls all of the sweat away from your body i guess it starts to really stink



Smell can be a problem if you sweat alot in it.  I wore the heat gear shirts for football practices and games and it wouldn't smell very good afterword (only a few hours in Canadian summer/early fall weather weather).  I imagine it would be quite foul after wearing it all day in 120 degree desert heat.


----------



## Docherty (24 Jun 2005)

Synthetic clothing is better than any cotton product.  Cotton just absorbs sweat, meanwhile synthetics breathe, that is why we wear wool socks, so we don't get blisters. Unfortunately our gortex doesn't work as well because of our cotton undershirts.


----------



## kyleg (24 Jun 2005)

Docherty said:
			
		

> Synthetic clothing is better than any cotton product.  Cotton just absorbs sweat, meanwhile synthetics breathe, that is why we wear wool socks, so we don't get blisters. Unfortunately our gortex doesn't work as well because of our cotton undershirts.



Good point. Anyone know if CTS has any plans for a short-sleeve version of the poly pro shirt? That would be awesome. Then again, so would better tac vests, lighter 4-seasons jackets, breathable rain jackets... Who wants to initiate a coup to overthrow the CTS regime and design our OWN equipment?  ;D

Cheers,
Pinky


----------



## Bomber (24 Jun 2005)

Submit a UCR to complain about the in service T-shirts.  If no one complains, there will never be a redesign.  Also provide examples on why the in service one is deficient, what you would like to see, what you think is better, and provide contact info for follow up.


----------



## Blackhorse7 (24 Jun 2005)

That Polartec stuff looks awesome... and I'll bet it's cheaper (but not by much).  I'm going to look into getting some of that.  Hopefully they open the doors to Canadian LE as well as military...


----------



## Bomber (24 Jun 2005)

Most of the polartec line is available at MEC, in a variety of colours.  The only difference between the MEC stuff and the straight from Polartec Military stuff is the lack of the odour/bacteria killing silver thread that they weave in to kill the nastiness crawling on our bodies.


----------



## COBRA-6 (24 Jun 2005)

I have both UA and 5:11 synthetic tshirts. I prefer the 5:11 shirts, they have anti-bactirial properties and mesh in the armpit area for increased breathability. Only problem is the olive green is more greyish green so it stands out more. Have to pick up some tan/brown ones for August, but after reading Armymedic's post I'll wait till I'm over there... 

However, the UA boxer briefs (not compression shorts) are the absolute cats-ass, once you try a pair you will be hooked. 

Cheers


----------



## Basic Person (25 Jun 2005)

Not every experienced in these things but from what I read...

cotton underwear and socks w/ synthetic shirts work best in the field?


----------



## Armymedic (25 Jun 2005)

Bomber said:
			
		

> Submit a UCR to complain about the in service T-shirts.   If no one complains, there will never be a redesign.   Also provide examples on why the in service one is deficient, what you would like to see, what you think is better, and provide contact info for follow up.



But there is really nothing wrong with the simple cotton OD green issued t shirt...while it is obviously not the best piece of kit on the market, it does serve its purpose as a comfortable undergarment.


----------



## kyleg (26 Jun 2005)

Armymedic said:
			
		

> But there is really nothing wrong with the simple cotton OD green issued t shirt...while it is obviously not the best piece of kit on the market, it does serve its purpose as a comfortable undergarment.



Couldn't it be argued that everything the army issues us "serves its purpose?" Sure, it serves as a layer between us and our combat shirts, but it could do mroe than that, like wick sweat away from our bodies, for example. What do you mean when you say it "serves its purpose?"

Cheers,
Pinky


----------



## Island Ryhno (30 Jun 2005)

I saw some guys on the other thread mention Adidas Clima Cool, if you guys want to save money, go to costco and get SOMO's Cool Max, they are the company that actually makes the adidas stuff. It used to be called Adidas Cool Max, but once they learned the technology, well you know. The stuff at Costco is exactly the same but costs about 25% of what the brand name stuff does!


----------



## mudgunner49 (30 Jun 2005)

Island Ryhno said:
			
		

> I saw some guys on the other thread mention Adidas Clima Cool, if you guys want to save money, go to costco and get SOMO's Cool Max, they are the company that actually makes the adidas stuff. It used to be called Adidas Cool Max, but once they learned the technology, well you know. The stuff at Costco is exactly the same but costs about 25% of what the brand name stuff does!



Do they have any of this in green/brown???


Blake


----------



## Island Ryhno (1 Jul 2005)

I'm fairly sure they do sir. I live in St.John's so our Costco is a bit smaller, but I have seen those colors occasionally!


----------



## sigpig (1 Jul 2005)

Bomber said:
			
		

> Submit a UCR to complain about the in service T-shirts.  If no one complains, there will never be a redesign.  Also provide examples on why the in service one is deficient, what you would like to see, what you think is better, and provide contact info for follow up.



Hopefully they take such things more seriously these days. At a Bde Offrs study in Comox in 86(?) an arty full Colonel in charge of army clothing procurement reacted with shock and surprise when asked when the absolutely horrible rain gear was going to be replaced. "I didn't know there was a problem" he said to an audience where at least 95% of the people took American rain jackets to the field. 

Every junior officer in the place was holding his tongue thinking, "Excuse me sir, have you ever been to the field? How could you not know our rain gear is garbage?" I bought the civie "blue johns" and the polar fleece jacket in the kit shop to make my life more comfortable. Sounds like there is a lot of good stuff in the system these days.


----------



## Yeoman (1 Jul 2005)

it's all I've worn since March.
The weather right now is just down right hot and muggy. That stuff definetely keeps you cool, and dry. Well worth the $20US I spent on each one that I have.
Greg


----------



## Bomber (1 Jul 2005)

If no one submits an actual compaint, nothing will get fixed, ie rain gear.  Everyone that had to wear CF's today should be submitting a UCR on the comfort of winter weight dark polyester clothing in the +40, weather.


----------



## Britney Spears (2 Jul 2005)

sigpig said:
			
		

> At a Bde Offrs study in Comox in 86(?) an arty full Colonel in charge of army clothing procurement reacted with shock and surprise when asked when the absolutely horrible rain gear was going to be replaced. "I didn't know there was a problem" he said to an audience where at least 95% of the people took American rain jackets to the field.



Was it Lt. Col. Romeo Dallaire? *pbi* was talking about the same briefing it seems. Small army eh....

Feh, I leave for a few days and I'm too far behind in all the big political threads, so back to whining about kit.....


----------



## DropZone (2 Jul 2005)

Gentlemen,

Trials start late July on a new "high-tech" C.F. t-shirt. Virtually verything submitted is state of the art. Based on my experience with defence procurement, this project is being fast tracked.

Kind Regards
Brian Kroon


----------



## MJP (2 Jul 2005)

DropZone said:
			
		

> Gentlemen,
> 
> Trials start late July on a new "high-tech" C.F. t-shirt. Virtually verything submitted is state of the art. Based on my experience with defence procurement, this project is being fast tracked.
> 
> ...



How did I miss this thread....

I don't know if there are other units participating in the trial, but A-Coy 1VP will be doing the T-shirt trial come Late July/Early Aug.  I'll post the pic and the shirts we are trialing when we get them.   About time as the cotton t-shirt is pretty useless compared to the what is out there.


----------



## kyleg (2 Jul 2005)

So, in other words, we'll be getting the new shirts in 2009? Just as winter's beginning too I bet. "Here are some awesome shirts that keep you cool in the heat guys. Too bad it's getting cold out"

Pinky


----------



## MJP (2 Jul 2005)

Well you might get it in 2009...but I'll have them in Aug.     


CTS does an ok job of getting the small stuff fairly quickly....it's all the big ticket items that take forever.   IMHO they do way too many trials when their is lots of of the shelf stuff out there that will fit the bill.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (2 Jul 2005)

I foresee it being fast tracked as an operational item as per there normal operating practices.   Do you know what temperature shirt you will be trialling.   You 1 and 3 VP guys get all the jammy goes.


----------



## Bomber (2 Jul 2005)

Imagine getting a T-shirt in the winter of 2009, it would be of no use, because there would never be a summer of 2010 or any operational tours anywhere hot after that.  Get the sarcasm there?  Trust me, you will be impressed with the shirts going to trial.  It is also going quickly because the guy behind it is a go getter, really into getting good stuff that we actually need.


----------



## Vigilant (5 Jul 2005)

I hope you guys will keep us updated when you get them. Would love to hear more about it as details come in.

I'm not sure how they're going to go from a $3 cotton T-shirt to a $30 wicking shirt though. Imagine having to explain that?


----------



## MJP (5 Jul 2005)

They may do it in the same fashion they do other gear and only give it to deploying troops.  Makes their procurment easier in the sense that they have time to stock up each time.  Would kinda suck though.


----------



## KevinB (5 Jul 2005)

Bomber said:
			
		

> Imagine getting a T-shirt in the winter of 2009, it would be of no use, because there would never be a summer of 2010 or any operational tours anywhere hot after that.   Get the sarcasm there?   Trust me, you will be impressed with the shirts going to trial.   It is also going quickly because the guy behind it is a go getter, really into getting good stuff that we actually need.




 ???

Excuse me CTS thinking of us? 

Sorry colour me a pessimist...

TACVEST - fail
LOAD CARRY SYSTEM - fail
BOOTS - fail
Desert kit - fail
C7A2 - fail - blame DLR 5-5's budget (they tried Garry know KAC is a better option same with the C8...)


I know you and Steve work like trojans - but until they allow troops to shoot the CSM's that foist some of that crap - I think we are screwed.


----------



## Bomber (5 Jul 2005)

Remove the brand name, and you have a competitively priced shirt.  The argument has been made, and the people that need be were convinced, that a moisture management system is only as effective as its base layer.  Like the CDS says, "the cost of doing business, gentlemen."


----------



## pappy (6 Jul 2005)

Uunder Armor offers military discounts for active duty personnel, contact then online for prices / discounts.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (6 Jul 2005)

is that US pers only?


----------



## pappy (6 Jul 2005)

I'd think so, since that last time I check, the CAF was still on our side, I'd be supprised if they didn't offer it, the more they sell and get into peoples hands the more they sell to the general public.  I would imigine you'll need to send them a copy of your current military ID or order it on your unit letterhead.  Drop them an email.  Some of the UA mail order partners might offer the same, try the US based kit sales places, like Ranger-Joe, Bragide Quatermasters, US Cav.  etc.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (6 Jul 2005)

Thanks I'll definately look into it.


----------



## KevinB (7 Jul 2005)

UA ran a deal for us in Afghan through the guys attached to the ETT.


----------



## Armymedic (8 Jul 2005)

Pte.Pinky said:
			
		

> Couldn't it be argued that everything the army issues us "serves its purpose?" Sure, it serves as a layer between us and our combat shirts, but it could do mroe than that, like wick sweat away from our bodies, for example. What do you mean when you say it "serves its purpose?"
> 
> Cheers,
> Pinky



What wicking properties do a great portion of the army need while sitting in thier offices or garrison buildings? Which BTW is how said shirt is used by the majority of people, the majority of the time.

It serves the purpose of being a durable, CHEAP and comfortable undershirt. Are there better ones out there for use under body armour or in hot enviroments? Definately, but do we actually "NEED" it. Probably not.

But, darn, they would be nice to have.

Like I said, there is nothing wrong with the cheap cotton OD shirt.


----------



## MJP (9 Jul 2005)

Armymedic said:
			
		

> What wicking properties do a great portion of the army need while sitting in thier offices or garrison buildings? Which BTW is how said shirt is used by the majority of people, the majority of the time.
> 
> It serves the purpose of being a durable, CHEAP and comfortable undershirt. Are there better ones out there for use under body armour or in hot enviroments? Definately, but do we actually "NEED" it. Probably not.
> 
> ...



There might be nothing wrong with the cotton shirt, just like there is nothing wrong with my 2 qt canteen.   But the CF has realized that there is better gear out there and we now get camelbaks issued for use overseas.   So why not better shirts for wicking away moisture.   I'm sure you'll attest to the fact that you get pretty damm sweaty wearing a flak vest with plates and your tac-vest.

I do believe they should initially issue them like they do other kit and give it troops deploying overseas, and then to troops in field units and then finally all the many administrative cogs that make the wheels turn behind the scenes.


----------



## Kat Stevens (9 Jul 2005)

There is also nothing wrong with sealskin mukluks, birch branch snowshoes, and a garbage bag for a raincoat.  The technology now exists to make life a lot fluffier, let's use it.

Kat


----------



## KevinB (10 Jul 2005)

My only concern with UA gear is its lack of flame resistance - while cotton soaks of sweat and generally is a PITA - it does not burn and "shrink wrap" the user...


----------



## TCBF (10 Jul 2005)

Having spent my life in armoured vehicles, and listened long and hard to my step-father, who was a medic attatched to the First Canadian Army Tank Bde in WW2, I too, question the love our Army has developed for 'plastic' - because that's what most of these man-made fibers are, plastic - clothing.  Are we being outfitted for battle, or for camping trips?

Tom


----------



## Bomber (10 Jul 2005)

This has been a source of discussion on T-shirts.  There is a company that made a big presentation at the Canadian Textile Industry show about FR material made of cellulose.  The material would only char, but had some of the wicking properties of high tech fiber.  Does anyone have links or information on American problems with burns in Iraq.  We were told the reason the Airforce went with their blue t-shirt was it wicked better and still had cotton to char instead of melt, it is a 75 poly and 25 cotton blend while our current T-shirt is a 50 50 blend.


----------



## KevinB (10 Jul 2005)

Bomber - with the American DCU it is of a Cotton Twill - as such it chars - however our Combats with the nylon content go up rather alarmingly - I suspect that the outer DCU will skew the US results lower in comparison with how we would be affected


----------



## MJP (10 Jul 2005)

True however cotton doesn't exactly have the best burning properties either.   I wonder if all the other wicking shirts(coolmax, dri-fit etc etc) have less than desirable flame resistance as well?   Anyone a material wiz?.....before I burn my dri-fit shirts.


----------



## KevinB (10 Jul 2005)

FWIW - I was camping with my son last weekend - and a ember popped out of our campfire - landing on my sons coolmax shirt - burnt a 1"x1" whole and scortched him a bit (he's 7 and was a might bit pissed for a while)
Anything with a high poly count will be more apt to flaming and turning into a  burning puddle of goo.  The only way I see to combat it is spec a flame retardant in the material like a nomex/aramide fabric - or find a flame retardant subtsnce that can be applied to the fabric byt the troops (after X # of washings) - and is NOT allergenic or otherwise skin agravating.


----------



## COBRA-6 (10 Jul 2005)

At least a t-shirt is somewhat protected by outer clothing/armour/equipment, what about the new fleece balaclava/neck gaitor? Wouldn't a nomex or kevlar fabric be a better choice considering the blast/heat effects of RPGs/IEDs/mines? Or have they been treated to minimize this risk?


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (10 Jul 2005)

They're priority was to come up with something for cold protection first.  One a positive they are working on nomex crew suits and nomex gloves for the LAV.


----------



## KevinB (10 Jul 2005)

CFL said:
			
		

> One a positive they are working on nomex crew suits and nomex gloves for the LAV.



Since the flightsuit and flight gloves don't work  :  A positive would be to issue the old TAN flightsuits for Afghan bound vehicle crews - and issue Nomex flight gloves to all soldiers.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (10 Jul 2005)

what do you mean they don't work?


----------



## COBRA-6 (10 Jul 2005)

I think he means they work fine, so why re-invent the wheel...


----------



## KevinB (11 Jul 2005)

YUP - anything to prolong Tease the Soldier...

I swear some of them are making niches for their grandkids...


----------



## Baloo (29 Jul 2005)

For anyone that is interested...

I just ordered a bunch of stuff from rangerjoes.com for Under Armour.

For 9 items, I saved about $150 from the American company, over what I would pay at say...a Sportchek here.

Oh, and UA gives military discount to us, too. At least, that was my experience.

10% off. Call the company, and inquire, they give you a number, and I called Joe's (its in Georgia), and gave them the info. Worked well.


----------



## Armymedic (30 Jul 2005)

oh, geez...I hope you got a good deal on those shirts, cause custom duties is going to kick in when they appear at the border. That is if R J  can ship them here at all. A couple of the guys I work had problems with them shipping to Canada. 

like buying on Ebay, cost price isn't always worth it.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (31 Jul 2005)

Always send packages as gifts.  There is no brokerage charges on them.  Duties however I'm not so sure on.


----------



## Good2Golf (1 Aug 2005)

KevinB said:
			
		

> Since the flightsuit and flight gloves don't work   :   A positive would be to issue the old TAN flightsuits for Afghan bound vehicle crews - and issue Nomex flight gloves to all soldiers.



Kevin, that's what will definitely be in my gear...the tan nomex long flyers gauntlet-style gloves that I would always buy on my own coin...screw those crappy little brown short glovey thingies the CF always tried to pawn off on me... 

I'm heading to K-town (AFG) this Sept and will bring with me in addition to the CADPAT(AR), an old tan 1-pc flight suit I still have (  > ) and a couple of 2-pc l/w tan nomex flight suits I purloined from 160th buds south from a previous life (before staff officer hell  ;D ).  I will be checking out the PolarTec u/w gear for when I'm traipsing around town in the AR stuff but will still wear cotton as a non-burning 2nd layer under the FR nomex suits.  Years of habit wearing natural fibre under flying gear and seeing pics of guys wearing either synthetic fibres or short shirts/pants under FR suits and getting flamed and having more than just BSTL (bag-stuck-to-leg) ...uugh... 

Armymedic, when you said you got UA stuff for cheap in AFG, do you mean you got it in theatre after getting there?  Did you get in contact with the boys at CFC-A?

I've seen the stuff at UA but can only imagine how badly I'd get arse-raped by the Duties/brokerage fees B*stards!  :rage:

p.s.  Was this the coolmax T's that you guys were talking about?  $16 for coyote brown doesn't seem that bad?  http://www.insport.com/products.cfm?sub_id=88&main_id=16&product_id=601&is_discount=0&product_item_id=1348

Cheers,
Duey


----------



## DannyBoy (12 Sep 2005)

oooh underarmour! i wish i had a pair, KELLS! :threat:


----------



## BKells (13 Sep 2005)

Stop unearthing threads that have been dead for months.

Update for everyone else.. I got in shit on course for wearing the t-shirt because you can sort of notice it, but I wore it on Stalwart no problem. Wow! Does the stuff ever work well. I wore the underwear the whole time and I never had "swass" (sweaty ass), chafing or any of those problems.


----------



## MTAB (26 Sep 2005)

UA cold gear is the best!  When you put the UA black fleece over the top of the CG you have an excellent, lightweight, CWCS.  We bought and issued 3 sets to our teams for Afghanistan...worked wonders....and both dry quick too!  It does have a tendency to build up a bit of static, especially in cold/dry climates (note for demo work), but not as bad as the full US ECWCS does.  

I heard it will melt to the skin like polypro does.........can anyone verify this?

V/R
MTAB


----------



## Matt_Fisher (26 Sep 2005)

UnderArmour will and does melt when exposed to flame or high heat.

If this is a concern to you, check out the undershirts from Potomac Field Gear.  Supposedly flame resistant and melt proof as well as incorporating X-static fibers so they don't get as smelly as Under Armour as quickly and they don't build up static electricity charges like most poly clothing does.

www.potomacfieldgear.com


----------

